# 'Hot-headedness': Which MBTI types and Enneagrams are most likely to have it?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

*Being 'Hot-Headed': Which MBTI types and Enneagrams are most likely?*

Which MBTI types along with Enneagram are likely to be the most hot-headed? Especially when it comes to dealing with sources of disharmony or conflict situations in their face? Are feelers or thinkers more likely?


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

The types which I personally define as the "Cholerics", i.e., ExTx types. In particular, ESTJs and ENTJs leading with dominant Te. However, myself as an INTJ (very close to ENTJ, ambivalent in E/I) can be *very* hot-headed too.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ESTP type 8

Mr. Trump, anyone?


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

This seems like something that would be more based in learned behavior and coping than type. I don't really react a lot to silly disharmony or people who have to be loud about conflict, letting them burn themselves out and leave. Anyone who makes physical contact will be made very sorry, however. It's like a hot-headed switch is flipped and I go from 0 to 100 in a moment, consumed with rage.

INTX, for what it's worth.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Reactive.
ID.
Different flavours of 'hot-headedness' within the instinctual stacking department.
9's least likely to become hot-headed.

Se, Fe, Te, most of the extraverted attitudes express the energy coming from it in their own ways.
The introverted functions will decipher internally what there is to be hot-headed about.

In a medium nutshell.


----------



## chi_girl (Apr 11, 2016)

Stevester said:


> ESTP type 8
> 
> Mr. Trump, anyone?


I was also going to say ESTP, but I've seen Trump typed as an ESTP before and it doesn't make sense to me. He seems to make a lot of rash decisions based on feeling.

On another note, I think T types are more likely to be hot headed when something is objectively "wrong", where F types are more likely to be hot headed when something violates their principles or hurts their feelings, and are also passive aggressive. My husband is an ESTP and when he gets angry there is usually an immediately apparent reason (or he's just hungry), but when I (INFP) get angry it's because I've repressed my feelings too much and then decided to blow up over something insignificant.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The judgers. TE USERS. Estj or entj


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

As far as enneagram goes, I definitely associate 8 with hot-headedness and no other types come close. I associate the w8s with hot-headedness as well, but died down.

For MBTI, I associate Se and Te with hot-headedness. ESxP, xNTJ, and ESTJ.


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

the most hot headed person I've ever met was an ENTJ 8w9. They weren't that way towards me but definitely towards others. 
My fiancé who has been in "at least 1000 fights" (his words lol) is an ENTP 8w7 5w6 3w2. sx/so
8 5 3or1 is probably a really hot headed trifix I'd think


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

chi_girl said:


> My husband is an ESTP and when he gets angry there is usually an immediately apparent reason (or he's just hungry)


Hungry or tired are my triggers. Apparent reason is accurate. I realized a long time ago, I will usually calmly tell someone something at least twice, by the third time, if not addressed...I will get pissed. So, hotheaded does not really apply IMO. 

I would say ENTJ are the most hotheaded.


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Hungry or tired are my triggers. Apparent reason is accurate. I realized a long time ago, I will usually calmly tell someone something at least twice, by the third time, if not addressed...I will get pissed. So, hotheaded does not really apply IMO.
> 
> I would say ENTJ are the most hotheaded.


Yeah, I think that makes sense. Angry ESFP are way more "hot headed" (shows a lot of anger initially, then quickly apologizes for it) than ESTP in myexperience.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I can be a hot head it is a down fall 

I agree with Te & Se doms but I would like to say their triggers are different on what is going to set that off

Possible example my eldest daughter did a major teen fuck up recent. What irritated me in the scenario as far as how it played out was not the mistake itself (that disappointed me not angered me). I was actually pretty fucken calm even to the testament of my temporary roommate saying she could not believe how calm I was when my roommate reported to me that my eldest snuck boys in when i was at work without permission. I handled the entire situation extremely calmly and cool and collectively. Where I lost my head was when my daughter was being confronted with her consequences having to listen to me do parental lecture and delving out consequences my daughters attitude and response that followed. Omfg I am usually an easy going parent but she triggered the wrath in me beyond belief when she got argumentative. 

For the love of gawd I was fine with the dumbass teenage mistake of testing boundaries shit happens kids test this. But when you're having your parent confront you for your own obvious stupidity and knowing you're wrong well humble yourself. I wasn't even screaming. It was like a loud bellow from the stomach. 

I told her in fury for the love of gawd you want to defend a principle where you do not have a hand in wrong doing to exercise your voice fine. But when you fuck up you humble yourself and shut the fuck up and listen to whatever Law I lay down. 90%of life is what you do with it. You better learn quick fast when to humble yourself your lack of perspective on distinguishing when to defend your ego pride and principles vs your own dumbass mistake is some nerve. I will not be disrespected because you don't like dealing with the consequences of your choices. The mistake was one thing but the nerve you have to even think you are in a position to speak to me in such a manner is a big FUCK NO! 

Yes I scared the fuck outta her this is not a normal common demeanor I carry. You have to really trigger something in me for me to be set off with such fury. I do not use scare tactics as initial or reserve but fuck if you still don't wanna play ball by the rules and sit on the bench when you fuck up oh well my daughter learned watch the fuck out. Anyways went on to tell her you can learn to humble yourself when you fuck up and learn when to shut your mouth or you can be an argumentative prick who no one has respect or credit for because you cannot humble yourself and resign your ego when you fuck up. 

Anyways I believe Te gets more pissed at the mistake itself. Se gets more pissed about how the person chooses to handle themselves while dealing with consequences. 

I wouldn't say tho me as an ESTP is the first to lose their shit in a room and definitely not immediate but if you prod me enough by not backing off if it's in defense of a baseless egocentric argument WATCH THE FUCK OUT.

I.e. Te gets pissed about a foul (the mistake). Se gets pissed if someone has a foul gets told to sit on the bench but then argues with the ref and throws there ass into penalty "you're outta here"

Anyways I am An STP 6/7 tho rather than full blown 8 so it's a reserve not a go to. You have had to of really not heeded some calmer approaches by me to stop arguing baseless egocentric arguments for me to blow. Every time I blow tho the trigger is someone not heeding me saying they are stepping on toes or boundaries and being respectful. 

I do think Te and Se dom can be the worst but every type has triggers. 
I have seen an ENFJ 2w3 lose her shit because people were not painting the 'right' way :laughing:


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

I think it's less type orientated and more enneagram focused. Both my parents have the hottest tempers under the sun and are ISTP and (probably) ENFP respectively.


----------

